# Adjusting Slide On 27rsds



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

Has anyone ever adjusted the dinette slide on a 27RSDS? I have noticed that on ours, the bottom part of the slide is out a little further than the top. The top is tight against the body, but the bottom "sticks" out further when the slide is closed. The seals just barley touch the trailer. We would have the dealer adjust it, but we are far from home. I have tools, and I am handy, but I need to know where to start. Thanks!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have never done it but there are 2 arms with nuts for adjustment and then locking it from moving again. With a little common sense and only adjusting no more than 1/2 to 1 turn at a time, it should not be difficult. I would keep count of the turns you do on each side so if you need to put it back where you started , you can. Also be careful not to overheat the motor from constant in and out in a short time period.

John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Yea, I wouldnâ€™t want you to overheat your motor from constant in and out. 
That would not be good! You should take it slow.
Just adjust a little at a time to make sure you are staying even.

MaeJae


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

After I picked up my '07 27RSDS I noticed that the bottom leading edge of my slide was barely touching the seal as well. All I did to correct it was bend the bracket out that ties the sidewall of the camper to the frame. My problem was corrected in less than one minute and without any tools. I would suggest looking at this solution to see if it corrects your problem. Good luck.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

If the only place it looks like it's out a little is at that aluminum skirt at the bottom, don't even worry about it. That skirt is below where any water will get into the camper via the slide seal.

Mine is out on the bottom also. As it appears to be a tight seal (not "just barely touching") I've never worried about it. But, I'll keep an eye on this thread, and please let us know if you do adjust yours. I'd like to know the particulars, then maybe I'll adjust mine. But you can be the Guinea Pig.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Where's is the manual in/out on the slide? That's what i'd like to know.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

If your Outback is still under warrenty take it back to the dealer because the slide out warrenty say it has to be adjusted by a certified tech or it is void. Kirk


----------

